# Fehler beim Öffnen von Jar Datei: "kein Hauptmanifestattribut"



## xenon-unlimited (4. Okt 2012)

Gute Tag,

Ich habe ein Problem... Und zwar habe ich mein Projekt als .jar Datei exportiert, bekomme aber immer ein Fehler wenn ich es in der Console mit "java -jar name.jar" öffnen will.

Der Fehler lautet: "kein Hauptmanifestattribut"

Nun wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob irgendjemand weiß, wo der Fehler liegen könnte.

Ich benutze die IDE Eclipse.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## nrg (4. Okt 2012)

Wie sieht deine MANIFEST.MF aus? öffne deine jar mal mit WinRAR o.ä. und dann unter META-INF


----------



## xenon-unlimited (4. Okt 2012)

In der Manifestdatei steht:

"Manifest-Version: 1.0

"


----------



## nrg (4. Okt 2012)

da fehlt die Main-Class. entweder manuell eintragen oder von Eclipse gleich erzeugen lassen (rechtsklick auf project > export > jar-file > quellen auswählen und datei angeben > next > next > unten Main class (browse) > klasse mit main-Methode auswählen)

Danach kannst du dir mal die MANIFEST nochmal anschauen. dann weisst du auch, wie es manuell geht (wichtig: nie die leerzeile am ende vergessen)


----------



## xenon-unlimited (4. Okt 2012)

Super danke dir Problem gelöst!

Hatte nicht drauf geachtet das unten noch Next ist bei Ecplise hatte einfach direkt auf Finish geklickt^^. 

Vielen dank!


----------



## Arnd200 (21. Apr 2014)

Hallo *,

bin blutiger JAVA Anfänger.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem ("Kein Hauptmanifestattribut vorhanden") wenn ich das Archiv  OpenXLS.jar starte.

Mein OP ist Win7 64 bit
Eclipse Installiert, OPenXLS in der Library eingebunden.

Kann mir jemand etwas genauer beschreiben, wie ich die Main.Class Datei mit Eclipse erzeugen kann.


----------

